# Lurking around the Wine store



## Runningwolf (Nov 12, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone else does this. I use to go to the wine store, get what I wanted and get out. Now I am spending an extra half an hour just lurking around looking at the labels for new ideas. I never realized making wine was one hobby and making labels is another completly different one. Looking around now for a kit to make for Christmas gifts with a family picture on it. Someone mentioned Crabapple which sounds great but I don't think we have a RJ Spagnols dealer around here and I am running out of time.


----------



## St Allie (Nov 12, 2009)

I do the same thing online..

I go 'window shopping'

...assuming you mean making gifts for xmas next year? I recommend the orange muscat dessert wine..no one in my family has disliked that one yet.

I also made a carmenere cab sav which is cellaring and won't be ready til next xmas.. if you are more inclined towards a red.

Allie


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 12, 2009)

I think probably a white that is more on the sweet side. Not too sweet though and I can control that some with the f-pack. Probably needs to be an Island mist or something along that line as I am running out of time. I can get Wine Experts and orchard Breezing kits close to me.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 12, 2009)

Im always lurking around the wine SUPPLY store!


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Nov 12, 2009)

you ever notice how you go for yeast and leave havinf spent $40 on whatever


----------



## cpfan (Nov 12, 2009)

Wade E said:


> Im always lurking around the wine SUPPLY store!



EXACTLY!!! 

Steve


----------



## TheTooth (Nov 13, 2009)

mmadmikes1 said:


> you ever notice how you go for yeast and leave havinf spent $40 on whatever



Definitely. I just figure I'm lucky to be able to spend an extra $40 without it affecting my ability to pay rent or eat dinner.


----------

